# PCD Luggage? Zentrum?



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey quick questions: assume there's a luggage check at PC and does not have to be left @ hotel?
Also according to website Zentrum seems to be closed - anyone know when expected to re-open?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes, they have a secure room at the Performance center for luggage. You check out at the Marriott before heading to the Performance Center for the day and will be driving home in your new car. When are you going?


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks much. Kind of thought PC must have it covered. Picking up 440xi GC next Wed. 

Based on the website looks like Zentrum still has not reopened since prior exhibition closed this past December. Guess they have little in the way of permanent holdings so dependent on the kindness of strangers?


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Montpier said:


> Thanks much. Kind of thought PC must have it covered. Picking up 440xi GC next Wed.
> 
> Based on the website looks like Zentrum still has not reopened since prior exhibition closed this past December. Guess they have little in the way of permanent holdings so dependent on the kindness of strangers?


I'm not sure. We have done PCD twice thus far. The museum is across the street next to the factory (you drive the cars there). It is a permanent building and each time they have had different cars on display. We will be down that way in 2 weeks so I may stop by.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Montpier said:


> Hey quick questions: assume there's a luggage check at PC and does not have to be left @ hotel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Specifically, you bring the luggage over on the bus from the hotel. They store the luggage for you and they put in in the trunk of our car for you at delivery.


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

DDGator said:


> Specifically, you bring the luggage over on the bus from the hotel. They store the luggage for you and they put in in the trunk of our car for you at delivery.


Thanks much! Right now the weather is looking good for Wednesday and even the time lagged challenged My BMW tracker is showing "At Dealer" so all set.

Hopefully there's no one picking up a 3 Series impacted by the apparent "Stop Sale" directive due to emissions sticker model year glitch. But as the sale has already been completed presumably they would not stop PCD at this point (or would have "correct" stickers that might be substituted readily available at the nearby plant?)

Fortunately appears my 4 Series is unaffected.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had poor weather for both of my PCDs. It didn't dampen the fun very much at all. As the instructors say -- rain is just extra car control practice at no additional charge.  

Have fun. I am looking forward to going back again in June.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Montpier said:


> Thanks much! Right now the weather is looking good for Wednesday and even the time lagged challenged My BMW tracker is showing "At Dealer" so all set.
> 
> Hopefully there's no one picking up a 3 Series impacted by the apparent "Stop Sale" directive due to emissions sticker model year glitch. But as the sale has already been completed presumably they would not stop PCD at this point (or would have "correct" stickers that might be substituted readily available at the nearby plant?)
> 
> Fortunately appears my 4 Series is unaffected.


If a vehicle had a stop sale, the PC wouldn't release the vehicle to you. Vehicles are transported from the port VDC exactly 3 weeks in advance to the PC, and could also be held up at the port if stop sale is issued en route crossing the Atlantic.

3 series Monroney sticker is printed at the respective VDC prior to transport to the PC. Only X3/X4/X5/X6 are printed at BMW Manufacturering.


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the info on PCD logistics. Was lots of fun, and my wife apparently had a ball as a passenger on the hot lap despite not wanting to get behind the wheel at all. The skid pad and drifting was really instructive, but unfortunately I got a bit queasy during the panic stops and despite taking some Dramamine decided discretion was called for and stopped to get some air. I definitely do not have a future in auto racing and will stick to bicycles, thank you.

From what I could tell there was my wife and I plus one other PCD (picking up a beautiful M550) scheduled that day. There was however a very large group of Genius associates as the Performance Center hosts training meetings apparently something like 2-3 times a month.

As others have reported, despite factory tours not being offered to public they have been made available to PCD'ers and were very impressive and enlightening. Smart move by the plant head to allow the tours for customers as beyond the design/engineering of my car and the BMW legacy, I felt very reassured by the attention to detail and quality. Also important to me was the workplace environment. I've been in some less than pleasant factories and came away with a very positive impression of the culture.

Unfortunately Zentrum Museum was closed and no one seemed to know status of when it's scheduled to re-open, which was disappointing. We did stop by the CCA Foundation museum which was also between exhibitions. But the staff very kindly allowed us to walk through the still being staged exhibit of early 2002 models celebrating their 50th anniversary. The room was dark as a photographer was individually documenting each car but there were about 20+ iconic beautiful cars. It's a bit off the beaten track and not on the standard itinerary but definitely a worthwhile excursion if near the Greer facility.

https://bmwccafoundation.org/about/programs/library-archives-and-museum/

Not sure if I'll ever get to check an ED off my bucket list, but this more than compensated. Next time I'm in Germany will definitely try to get down to Munich!


----------



## Withdean (May 25, 2018)

I sure hope that once the X7 is officially released that the tours restart. 
I’ve got family in Greenville and have done tours since the very beginning when it was just the Z3 convertible. 
The production line was so slow back then they could take breaks between cars. 
I did see in one tour the Z3 coupe hardtop which was not even really out then. It got a thumbs down from the tour.


----------

